# Inline voltage meter



## Attie (23/6/15)

Anybody have this in stock, or maybe know where I can source one?
Thanks


----------



## andro (23/6/15)

Attie said:


> Anybody have this in stock, or maybe know where I can source one?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 29917


bougth mine from vapourmountain .is a vendor in the forum . @Oupa


----------



## Attie (23/6/15)

andro said:


> bougth mine from vapourmountain .is a vendor in the forum . @Oupa


Thanks, will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------

